# تصنيع جميع انواع التروس



## الهندسيه للتروس (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اسم احمد يسري اقوم بتصنيع جميع انواع التروس طبقا للمواصفات التي ينبغي ان يكون عليها الترس من حيث درجه الصلابه والتجليخ لمراكز البلي ان وجد اقوم بخراطه التروس طبقا للرسومات الفنيه او علي العينه وكذلك تقسيم الاسنان اصنع جميع انواع التروس تروس الكرونا تروس الحلزونا التروس المائله تروس الجنازير كما اقوم بتصنيع التروس الداخليه بجميع اشكالها واصنع جميع انواع شغل الفرايز والخراطه كل التروس مصنعه من خمات موصفه ومعالجه حراريا اقوم بأختيار الخامات على حسب الاجهادات والاحمال التي تكون على التروس وكل ترس له اسم الخامه التي سوف اقوم با التصنيع منها وله طريقه المعالجه والتغليف كما اقوم بتأفيل جميع انواع الجيربوكسات لضمان الترس 
elmuslem_elmuslem***********
elmuslem_elmuslem*************
أو رقم تليفوني من مصر 0125359853
من خارج مصر 0020125359853
 والله ولي التوفيق 
 احمد 
yahoo
hotmail


----------



## وضاح الجبري (6 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي هل بلامكان رفع كتاب اوملزمه خاصه بتصنيع جميع انواع التروس مع القوانين الخاصه بلتصنيع وجزاك الله خير


----------



## abdelmoneeim (12 ديسمبر 2008)

دعاية جميلة 
وما الفائدة


----------



## امير عوض (13 ديسمبر 2008)

دعاية حلوة هنا


----------



## elshazly141957 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

أخى الفاضل أحمد لى عندك سؤال هل من وسيلة للحصول على قوانين و حسابات كافة أنواع التروس و شكرا


----------



## eng_ahmed taha (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكنى اريد معرفة كل م يخص التروس


----------



## khaled.33 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*دعاية جميلة 
وما الفائدة*​


----------



## محمد حسين رضوان (8 يناير 2010)

:5:


الهندسيه للتروس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اسم احمد يسري اقوم بتصنيع جميع انواع التروس طبقا للمواصفات التي ينبغي ان يكون عليها الترس من حيث درجه الصلابه والتجليخ لمراكز البلي ان وجد اقوم بخراطه التروس طبقا للرسومات الفنيه او علي العينه وكذلك تقسيم الاسنان اصنع جميع انواع التروس تروس الكرونا تروس الحلزونا التروس المائله تروس الجنازير كما اقوم بتصنيع التروس الداخليه بجميع اشكالها واصنع جميع انواع شغل الفرايز والخراطه كل التروس مصنعه من خمات موصفه ومعالجه حراريا اقوم بأختيار الخامات على حسب الاجهادات والاحمال التي تكون على التروس وكل ترس له اسم الخامه التي سوف اقوم با التصنيع منها وله طريقه المعالجه والتغليف كما اقوم بتأفيل جميع انواع الجيربوكسات لضمان الترس
> elmuslem_elmuslem***********
> elmuslem_elmuslem*************
> ...


----------



## كاسرالهموم (5 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا ولكنى اريد معرفة كل م يخص التروس*​


----------



## احمد عدوية (11 فبراير 2010)

شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكر


----------



## احمد عقدة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

كنت اريد منك لو سمحت قوانين تفتيح التروس 
وكيفية تقسيمها
واتمني ان تهتم بسؤالي
اخوك احمد عقدة


----------



## يوسف العجوري (19 سبتمبر 2010)

يااخ احمد ارجو منك تزويدي بقوانين التروس الدودية وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mpeabdoo (23 يناير 2011)

اصدقائى المهندسين اليكم نبذة صغيرة وجميلة وارجوا ان تدعوا الله لى
 اولاانواع التروس:
*1. **التروس العدله **spur gear**-تستخدم لنقل الحركه بين الاعمدة المتوازيه شكل(**2-8**)*
*مميزاتها: - سهوله التصنيع*
* - رخيصه التكلفه بالمقارنه بالانواع الاخرى*
*عيوبها : - الصوت العالى والضجيج فى السرعات العاليه*

*2. **الجرايد المسننه **rack** شكل(**2-9**)*
* الاستخدام - تستخدم لنقل الحركه الدورانيه الى خطيه مثل عربيه البار جيج*
*3. **التروس الحلزونيه(ذات الاسنان المائله)** helical gear **شكل(**2-11**) *
* الاشتخدام:- لنقل الحركه بين الاعمدة المتوازيه*
* مميزاتها :- سهله الحركه*
* - لا تحدث اصوات عاليه*
* - تاكل اسطحتها اقل من التروس العدله.وذلك لان التلامس بين الاسنان*
* يكون تدريجيا بينما التروس العدله تكون تصادميه*
*- **تتحمل احمال اكبر من التروس العدله*
* عيوبها : - تولد قوى فى اتجاه العمود(محوريه)لكن يمكن التغلب على هذة المشكله*
* بواسطه التروس مزدوجه الميل (مثل الموجودة فى مقص الكيو بار شير)*
*4. **التروس المخروطيه **bevel gears** شكل(**2-14**)العدل وشكل(**2-15**)الحلزوني *
* الاستخدام:- تستخدم لنقل الحركه بين الاعمدة المتقاطعه(المتعامدة غالبا)مثل الموجودة*
* فى الرن اوف والحلزوني معقد في التصنيع ولكن افضل من ناحيه الاحمال*
* واقل في الضوضاء*
*5. *التروس الدوديه worm gears شكل(2-17)
 الاستخدام:- تشتخدم لنقل الحركه بين الاعمدة الغير متوازيه وغير متقاطعه مثل 
 الموجود فى الالينيينج
 مميزاتها :- الحصول على نسبه تخفيض كبيرة فى السرعه
 عيوبها :- ارتفاع مقدار السرعه الانزلاقيه بين الاسنان مما يسبب حدوث تاكل
 شديد للاسطح 
















كل شيء بالتفصيل عن تصميم التروس(منقول)​كل شيء بالتفصيل عن تصميم التروس ( المسننات ) الجيرز ( gears ) ،نواقل الحركة ...

مطلوب مني هاد الفصل تصميم ميكانيزم بسيطه , وطبعاً اغلب الميكانيزمات ضروري يدخل فيها المسننات او التروس , عشان نقل الحركه من افقي لعمودي او حتى تمرير الحركة بشكل افقي من لينك ل َ لينك ...وانا ببحث عن معلومات عن التروس لقيت موضوع مشتت شوي لكن بيحتوي تقريباً كل اشي بيلزم عن هاي الامور بالتفصيل وبالقوانين والصور ...
​1- انواع التروس من حيث الشكل 
2- انواع التروس من حيث السرعة
3 - بعض التعاريف الخاصة بالتروس
4 - بعض القوانين الخاصة بالتروس
5 - مثال تطبيقى​​أنواع التروس من حيث الشكل​أنواع التروس من حيث الشكل :​1 – تروس عدله spure gears
2 – تروس حلزونية ( مائلة ) helical gears
3 - تروس مخروطية bevel gears
4- تروس دودية worm gears
5- تروس جريدية racks gears​http://www.bantiraq.com/vb/t45475.html


أنواع التروس من حيث السرعة :​1 – تروس سرعات بطيئة جدا very slow gears
2 – تروس سرعات بطيئة slow gears
3 – تروس سرعات متوسطة medium gears
4 – تروس سرعات عالية high speed gears
​بعض تعريفات تخص التروس​بعض التعاريف الخاصة بالتروس :
1 – دائرة الخطوة pitch circle
هما الدائرتان اللتان تتماسان يبعضهما عند تعشيق ترسين
2 – الخطوة المحيطية t
هي المسافة بين العمودين المارين بمنتصفى سنتين متتاليتين على دائرة الخطاوى
3 – الموديول m
هو العدد الذي يضرب في النسبة التقريبية Π) ) ليكون حاصل الضرب مساويا للخطوة المحيطية 
4 – دائرة الأساس (Dd)
هي دائرة أساس المنحنيات التي تكون شكل السنة
5 – عدد لفات الترس 1 =n1

​
http://www.bantiraq.com/vb/t45475.html

http://www.bantiraq.com/vb/t45475.html

http://www.bantiraq.com/vb/t45475.html​القوانين​بعض القوانين الخاصة بتصميم التروس :​1 – الخطوة (t ) = محيط الترس (Πd )/ عدد الأسنان( (Z = Πd/Z​2 – قطر الترس ( d ) = ( الخطوةt/النسبة التقريبية*( ΠZ))عدد الأسنان = m*Z
3 - الموديول ( m) = الخطوةt))/النسبة التقريبية(Π)
4 – ارتفاع رأس السن h = m
5- القطر الخارجي addendum diameter(Da) = m(Z+2 )
6- القطر الداخلي dedendum diameter (Dd) = m ( Z – 2.5)
7 – الارتفاع الكلى للسنة tooth height ( h ) = 2.157*m
8 – سمك السنة tooth thickness ( s ) = 0.5*t=1.57*m 
9 – المسافة بين محورين الترس center distance ( A )= ( d1+d2)/2=(Z1+Z2)/2=
10 – نسبة التخفيض فى التروس البسيطة = Gear ratio ( i1-2)= n1/n2=d2/d1=Z2/Z1
11 - نسبة التخفيض في التروس المركبة والتي هي أكثر من 10%من عدة تروس = 
I3=Z6/Z5 i2=Z4/Z3 i1=Z2/Z1
اى انه بضرب المعادلات السابقة ينتج نسبة التخفيض الكلية i1-N=i1* i2* i3 = (Z2*Z4*Z6)/(Z1*Z3*Z5)​

http://www.bantiraq.com/vb/t45475.html
​


----------



## mpeabdoo (23 يناير 2011)

اعتذر عن عدم ظهور الصور الخاصة بالتروس فى المقال الذى نشر
ولكن ليس لدى حلفية عن كيفية رفع الصور ايضا بالمنتدى 
ارجو المساعدة

eng: mpeabdoo
Abdelazeem Mohamed S


----------

